# ISO: Ginger Dressing



## itlives (Jul 20, 2006)

i have been trying to find the recipe for ginger dressing, like the kind you find in a japanese steak house, does anybody know it? i love this dressing, and would like to have it, more often! thanks!!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 20, 2006)

This recipe was posted by AllenMI and is very good.  

Oriental Vinaigrette
Yields: 1 pt

½ c rice wine vinegar
1/6 c soy
1 1/6 c salad oil
1/6 c sesame oil
2 t ginger, fresh
1 ½ t black pepper
1/6 t garlic
1/3 t Tabasco
salt

Mix all ingredients except the oil, whisk until smooth. While whisking, slowly add the oil in a steady stream.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 21, 2006)

Also - although homemade is always good, there are quite a few natural/organic bottled Ginger/Sesame dressings in the markets these days.  In fact, I have yet to try one I didn't really like & that wasn't virtually identical to the one you get in Japanese restaurants.  If they're not in the regular salad dressing section, try checking out your market's natural/organic aisle.


----------



## candelbc (Jul 21, 2006)

Paul Newman has a really good low fat Ginger dressing.. I love it...


----------



## marmalady (Jul 22, 2006)

This is the real deal - given to me by a Japanese friend - 

JAPANESE STEAK HOUSE DRESSING
 ​ ½ cup oil                     
1/3 cup catsup              
5T onion                       
3T minced ginger
3T celery                      
2tsp. lemon juice           
3T rice vinegar 
 2tsp. lemon peel
4tsp. soy sauce 
½  tsp. salt                    
½ tsp. pepper
¼ cup shredded carrot
 
Combine onion, celery, carrot, ginger, lemon peel in food processor and process to a puree; add oil a little at a time as needed; remove from processor, add everything else and mix.


----------



## itlives (Jul 22, 2006)

marmalady i tried your recipe and i like it very much, thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 22, 2006)

My mother gave me this recipe

Benihana Salad Dressing

1/4 cup celery, diced
1/4 cup soybean oil
2 T. onion, chopped
2 T. white vinegar
1 T. tomato paste
1 1/2 t. soy sauce
1/4 t. salt
1/4 t. powdered sugar

Dressing works well if made 1 day in advance

Combine in blender and refrigerate


----------



## marmalady (Jul 23, 2006)

itlives said:
			
		

> marmalady i tried your recipe and i like it very much, thanks a lot for the help!


 
Glad you liked it!


----------

